# Comment aller à la ligne dans l'app iMessage pour Mac



## Phil' (7 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'aurais aimé savoir s'il était possible, lorsqu'on écrit un message, d'aller à la ligne suivante (touche "enter") dans l'application iMessage pour Mac? Car actuellement cette touche envoie le message.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Larme (7 Novembre 2012)

Je n'utilise pas _iMessage_, mais en faisant _Shift+Entrée_ ?
C'est une astuce que j'utilise sur diverses applications (_Skype_, etc.).


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2012)

Dans Messages, Alt + entrée permet d'aller à la ligne.

(dans Skype aussi).


----------



## Phil' (7 Novembre 2012)

Merci infiniment pour vos promptes et bénéfiques réponses.


----------

